# E/m level 99221 - 99223 and 99231-99223 initial and subsequent hospital care



## teresa (Jan 13, 2016)

Please help, can we as the hospital charge a e/m level for inpatient for a doc either employed or not by the hospital, even if the doc charges a e/m level through their clinic.  We are having a discussion on this issue and of course we all do not agree and need outside advice. Or do you know where we can find the answer. Thanks teresa


----------



## jdibble (Jan 14, 2016)

teresa said:


> Please help, can we as the hospital charge a e/m level for inpatient for a doc either employed or not by the hospital, even if the doc charges a e/m level through their clinic.  We are having a discussion on this issue and of course we all do not agree and need outside advice. Or do you know where we can find the answer. Thanks teresa



I am not sure if I am understanding your question fully, but here goes:

The E/M level is the physician's work - and is billed for/by the physician. If the physician is a paid employee of the hospital, then the hospital would bill for the physician's services using the appropriate E/M level based on the documentation. If the physician is not an employee of the hospital, they will bill for there own E/M charges and the hospital can not bill for their E/M services.

Hope that helps.


----------

